# Gun Ranges in Columbus, OH



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Gun Ranges -

Anyone have advice for gun ranges in Columbus. I work in worthington and live in GC, so it could pretty much be anywhere I go. I'd like one that has range guns to rent so I can test by using than just holding. (sounds like I'm wanting to date a future wife) 

Thanks...


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Try the New Albany shooting range on St Rt 62. 
It is a bit expensive especially to rent however they have a great selection of rentals.


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Mamps... I'll check into them.


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

There is also Blackwing in Delaware..


----------



## ruger2u (Sep 12, 2008)

*Powder Room in Powell, Ohio*

Headover to the Powder Room. Located in Powell off of 23 near polaris.
Great place and cheap. 50' handgun range, $10 per half hour range time.
Its been a staple in Powell forever.

Hope this helps !!


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey thanks... everything helps when you're new to it. Where I grew up in SC we just went out in the backyard and shoot, this city living is messing me up.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

+1 for The Powder Room in Powell. New Albany and Blackwing are OK, but the Powder Room is a more friendly environment. Not to mention cheaper. I think their website is ..EDIT: here it is: http://www.powderrm.com/


----------



## doose71 (May 8, 2009)

Big Darby shooting range in West Jefferson. Been around since 2006. They advertise a 300yd rifle range but I have not seen it/shot on it. NO guns for rental. $12 for non member range time. The "public" range has a range officer on it and their rules are good and safe. You have to buy a cardboard "target mount" at the range but can use it as much as you like for return visits. You will have to map quest the directions or just go to the website or google big darby shooting range. I would say its a nice place to shoot and certainlt beats going to Delaware or Deer Creek. Powder Room has been my standby for 10+ years and I think its cheaper than New Albany. New Albany is VERY nice but you pay a price for beauty. I would never buy a gun there but they have an extensive line of rentals (not cheap) that covers just about any major handgun caliber. There is a place out east called Dalton but I have not been there. Could be good, could be.....not worth it. Just my .02


----------



## doose71 (May 8, 2009)

Yjeepin said:


> Hey thanks... everything helps when you're new to it. Where I grew up in SC we just went out in the backyard and shoot, this city living is messing me up.


Don't worry about heading out back and going for it, Police response is usually 20-30 mins which is better than most....:smt082:smt082


----------



## billy396 (Jan 28, 2012)

Buckeye said:


> +1 for The Powder Room in Powell. New Albany and Blackwing are OK, but the Powder Room is a more friendly environment. Not to mention cheaper. I think their website is ..EDIT: here it is: Powder Room Shooting Range - Central Ohio's Finest Pistol Range


The Powder room charges $10 per half hour (maximum two people to a booth). New Albany charges $21.95 per visit with no time limit (maximum two people to a booth). As long as you are shooting safely and keeping to the rules, I've never seen New Albany store personnel give anyone a hard time. I was a member for 3 years and I've shot at their ranges at least 200 times. Their new name is AIM HI guns. It's on St Rte 62 just north of St Rte 161. Big Darby in West Jefferson is now closed. There's a range at Delaware State Park, but it's about 20 miles from downtown (even more from Grove City), when you want to shoot at Delaware, you must go to Norton Sporting Goods in Waldo for a range pass ($5.00 daily pass or $25.00 for all season unlimited), it's just across Rte 23 from Delaware State Park and the range.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jul 4, 2013)

There is a place on Bethel Rd called LEPD Firearms & Range. They have an indoor range, 12 booths. Nide place, large, clean and friendly but I have not shot there....yet.

999 Bethel rd. It is between the Micro Center shopping center and the train tracks to the west.


----------

